# Is there an e/s dupe for Melon pigment?



## Winthrop44 (Mar 15, 2007)

I know lots of people loooove pigments but I am not one of them...just don't like dealing with them, storing them, etc. I have Vanilla, which I love, but I'd like to keep it at that. Is there an e/s that's close to Melon pigment? Thanks alot for any suggestions.


----------



## Ambi (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe Expensive Pink?


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh really? That I have. Is melon as pinkish as EP?


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like Gleam as a dupe for Melon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...but seriously, Melon pigment is a color all its own.  I love it!


----------



## kalice (Mar 15, 2007)

Although this isn't MAC,

Urban Decay Cream Eyeshadow in Foxy is exactly the same as Melon. I swatched them on my eyes and I don't see any difference  in the colour


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 15, 2007)

with kalice, i prefer e/s to pigments and UD's foxy is an exact dupe


----------



## L0VELY (Mar 16, 2007)

I asked an MA about this... and she told me to layer Juiced e/s with Nylon e/s for a color that's similar to Melon pigment


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 16, 2007)

Is limited,.. But Say Yeah! From Rebelrock is very very close.


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 17, 2007)

Amberlights and Melon look similar on me.  I am NC50


----------



## user79 (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_I know lots of people loooove pigments but I am not one of them...just don't like dealing with them, storing them, etc. I have Vanilla, which I love, but I'd like to keep it at that. Is there an e/s that's close to Melon pigment? Thanks alot for any suggestions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you tried pressing your pigments? I pressed Melon a few weeks ago into an eyeshadow and it works really well. It's pretty easy to do, too! That way you won't have to go looking for a dupe, personally I think Melon is really unique and no other MAC shadows really replicate it perfectly. Check in the Tutorial - How To section for pigment pressing guides.


----------



## Brianne333 (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalice* 

 
_Although this isn't MAC,

Urban Decay Cream Eyeshadow in Foxy is exactly the same as Melon. I swatched them on my eyes and I don't see any difference in the colour_

 

I know this is an older thread but I wanted to say that I have both Melon and Foxy (from UD).  I ADORE Melon, it's my favorite MAC eye color of any kind.  Foxy IS extremely similar to Melon but not quite the same.  Melon has much more goldish shimmer than Foxy does.  If you used Foxy and layered it with a gold shimmer, you might have something very close if not exact though.

But, like someone else said - Melon is gorgeous!  I highly recommend pressing pigments to save the mess and storage (and it's super easy - I just mix mine with a little rubbing alcohol, zap it with a hair dryer, press it with a little cloth and voila!).


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 29, 2007)

I love Melon as well! I think Rubenesque paint pot is very similar to it.


----------



## me_jelly (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Have you tried pressing your pigments? I pressed Melon a few weeks ago into an eyeshadow and it works really well. It's pretty easy to do, too! That way you won't have to go looking for a dupe, personally I think Melon is really unique and no other MAC shadows really replicate it perfectly. Check in the Tutorial - How To section for pigment pressing guides._

 
I completely agree - pressing pigments is not too hard and you'll end up with a pressed e/s so it'll apply just like normal e/s but you still get the beautiful color of melon.

I have yet to find a perfect dupe for melon, as I think it's a unique color.  However, Rubenesque paint pot is quite similiar to it.


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 1, 2007)

for sure, rubenesque paint pot is the closest that you'll get.


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 1, 2007)

Actually the mineralized eyeshadow (heat/element) is an almost perfect dupe for melon pigment if you have it - there are swatches in the swatch thread displaying this -  I definitely recommend using that


----------



## tarynlovesmac (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh, Oh I have a trick! LOL.  Yes, Rubenesque paint pot is very close in color to Melon, but if you were looking for something with more of a powder/shadow texture, you can take your brush and blend Paradisco e/s with Goldmine e/s on the lid and you get a very melon-arific color!  Not QUITE  as sparkley and purdy as melon, but quite close, closer that any other e/s on it's own IMO.  If you want, you can use it OVER Rubenesque as a base, which looks gorgeous!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Have you tried pressing your pigments? I pressed Melon a few weeks ago into an eyeshadow and it works really well. It's pretty easy to do, too! That way you won't have to go looking for a dupe, personally I think Melon is really unique and no other MAC shadows really replicate it perfectly. Check in the Tutorial - How To section for pigment pressing guides._

 
Agreed. I press my pigments as well & put them in a pallette. I love melon as well. It's such a pretty color


----------

